# Do your cats like being brushed



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Big Tom's a ragdoll so he needs to be brushed often. The first stroke he drops and rolls onto his back, JoJo likes under her chin and her butt to be brushed  and Billie just tolerates it. I'm wondering if she would prefer one of those grooming gloves. I might buy one of those today.


----------



## fancidots (Jun 17, 2005)

One of my MANY cats -- * Hatter * LOVES to be brushed, *so much *that whenever he sees me pick up his brush, I don't even have to call him - he comes running !! :roll: 
He will stand in my lap and let me brush one side, then TURN AROUND so I can brush the other side. when both sides are thoroughly brushed, he will lay on his back like a little baby, to allow me to brush his chest and tummy. 
Every now and then, I will hold the brush back - and he will lean UP and rub his jaw INTO the bristles of his brush.

The FUNNIEST part of this is -- he's a short haired cat -- he just LOVES how it feels, I guess. :lol: 

I bought one of those grooming gloves, with the rubber teeth -- and he doesn't seem to like it nearly as well. 

LaVon
"fancidots"


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

Sebastian, Phoebe and Puck LOOOOVE to be brushed and combed!!! Whether it be a brush, comb, flea comb, whatever - the second they see it they come RUNNING!!! I have to do them in the same order all the time so they don't fight to be first. lol
They rub thier bodies all along the brush/comb and love to rub their gums along it as well. It's prety amusing.

Amber likes it too but you have to go to him.

Brushing is new to Pumpkin and Buick - but they are learning.

All mine are short hairs except for Amber.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Frosty hates it! :evil: 
Cheerio will put up with me..
Tippy likes it if she feels safe enough - she is till struggling with some trusting issues. She's an angel :angel


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

My parent's cat loves it. They have a teeny tiny litttle shedding blade they use on D.C. She just writhes around on the ground and purrs.


----------



## xilt (Aug 7, 2005)

Most definitely - one will even carry a Zoom Groom brush in his mouth and drop it in front of me!! :lol:


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

My cat loves being brushed. But oddly enough if he sees the brush he gets mad and starts attacking it. as long as I keep it out of his view he is ok.


----------



## Katie121478 (Jan 9, 2005)

I got a wire brush for Sid and Benny and the directions were actually to take short strokes brushing them against the way the fur naturally lays! I tried it and they do like it, but after awhile, they think it's a game and just want to play "catch the brush".

Katie


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

All three love being brushed, however, Mellie doesn't like being brushed when the boys are in the room. :roll: :lol: Once I get them out and close the door she loses all her inhibitions, and I do mean ALL!! :lol: :lol: She just squirms and rolls all over the place in sheer ecstacy....it makes it hard to brush!! :lol: :lol:

I use the Zoom Groom *OF COURSE*


----------



## Brynn (Jun 25, 2005)

All of my kitties are different and have different preferences:

btw Tim: I bought a Zoom Groom and none of my kitties will tolerate it.  and it works so well. I have to restrain them to use it, and "trick" them by hiding it, stroking them with my hand, and then gradually use the zoom with one hand and follow it with a stroking pet to remove loose fur. Sometimes it works, sometimes not.

Meems loves to be brushed with the glove (with rubber bristles) and it gathers the fur nicely, too. He will roll around and present the side he wants brushed at the time. I alternate that with the zoom, but he lets me know when he gets over-stimulated and gets grouchy.

Jazz loves to be brushed with the metal slicker brush but hates all others. I recently bought a boars hair brush to try but haven't really explored it yet.

Jag hates to be brushed...period! If he thinks I am even considering brushing him, he hides under the china cabinet. :? 

I have at least a dozen different brushes that I have tried on each of them...and this is all they tolerate at the moment. Rotten cats! :wink:


----------

